# Location and Zodiac?



## Mom23 (Jul 25, 2007)

My location and zodiac don't show up. I haven't changed anything and I have never hidden my birthday. Help??

OOps never mind I see it on my replies... Is there an embarrassed smilie??


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 26, 2007)

now my turn.....i wanna see mine.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 26, 2007)

yup


----------



## RubyWoo (Jul 26, 2007)

Testing to see if mine shows...


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm having the same problem that Mom23 had. Can some one advise?


----------



## GodsPromises (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine isn't showing either.  Someone please help


----------



## GodsPromises (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh ok you have to post first and it showes.


----------



## eyunka (Jul 26, 2007)

checking your to see if i see my Zodiac sign


----------



## RubyWoo (Jul 26, 2007)

Mine still isn't showing and I don't have anything hidden.


----------



## MzPrince (Jul 26, 2007)

Nixx said:


> Mine still isn't showing and I don't have anything hidden.


 

Don't feel like you're alone, I've been trying to find out how to get to work all day yesterday and this morning.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 26, 2007)

Nixx said:


> Mine still isn't showing and I don't have anything hidden.


 
It must be hidden, are you sure the box isn't checked? And you do have your birthday in your profile? Let me see your profile...


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Nixx*, i really don't know, i can see your birthday on your profile. I dunno!?


----------



## Allandra (Jul 26, 2007)

Sometimes my zodiac shows up and sometimes it doesn't (don't know the problem yet).


----------



## PinkSkates (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't get my Zodiac sign to show up either. I have my birthday posted now; and my zodiac is still a no show. Help Nikos...


----------



## RubyWoo (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you for your help/input ladies! I'll just wait. I'm sure it will be fixed soon.


----------



## Evazhair (Jul 26, 2007)

checkin for my sign


----------



## dynamic1 (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't get mine to work either.

Thanks - had to fix that sign.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 26, 2007)

dynamic1 said:


> I can't get mine to work either.



OK I think I found it.

Make sure that in your profile you have set that your birthday is at:

Display age and full date of birth (you don't need to put a year)

and

Make sure Ratings are enabled.

Don't worry about the ratings, there is no way for anyone to rate you or display ratings, but having that off doesnt allow your zodiac sign to show up.

HTH


----------



## zoya_j (Jul 26, 2007)

testing to see if mine shows up


----------



## BK Bombshell (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't find the ratings option.  Can someone tell me where it is please?


----------



## BK Bombshell (Jul 26, 2007)

I just "unhid" my birthday.   Now will it work?

ETA: Guess not.


----------



## atrinibeauty (Jul 28, 2007)

testing.........


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 28, 2007)

It is visible


----------



## nadz (Jul 28, 2007)

Since I've been  out for a while, I'll test some things about this here.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 28, 2007)

Testing to see if sign shows up.


----------



## buttaflye03 (Jul 30, 2007)

testing.....


----------



## Luvmylife (Aug 2, 2007)

testing for my zodiac...testing testing 1,2,3...


----------



## mochamom (Aug 2, 2007)

testing for my zodiac/location


----------



## tricie (Aug 5, 2007)

Updated birthday; testing for Zodiac, one two, one two! 

Come on, Sagittarius!


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 5, 2007)

my zodiac sign doesn't show up either. Oh well.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 5, 2007)

Poohbear said:


> my zodiac sign doesn't show up either. Oh well.


I fixed it.  It's showing now.  You have to select 'no' under the disable rating (even though it's not effective on this board).


----------

